# doe miscarrage/Abortion.. help



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

do they have to pass a placenta after the the stillborn baby has passed?? and does this mean the rest of the babies are going to die??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes, she should be passing the placenta with an abortion. 

I am so sorry that this has happened :-( 

More than likely any other she has are not going to be viable.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, they still have to pass any other kids and the placenta. Sorry to hear your doe aborted  :hug:


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

could she die from a miscarrage??


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

i think shes trying to push the rest out but is having a hard time doing it... it was so early she does even have milk


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She'll clean out as if it was a term delivery...how is she doing?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry to much right now. Just watch her and make sure she has plenty of food, warm water would be excellent as well. She should pass the afterbirth, be aware that she may eat/have eaten it so if you don't see it I wouldn't be to concerned. Any kids she had will die unfortunately.

I am sorry you had to deal with this. I think it's happened to just about every goat breeder once or twice in their life. Just keep an eye on your doe, tomorrow she should be just nearly back to normal and nice and perked up. Also, she will likely have quite a bit of bloody/goopy discharge for a week or two...it's normal.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

so i shouldnt worry... at first she wouldnt get up and i thought she couldnt walk any more...but she did alittle this evening also shes very swollen were her vula is, is this normal....and could she become animic from the miscarrage?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her backside will be swollen as if it was a term delivery...how far along was she?

Anemia is not common with birth, the blood loss is minimal and unless she has pooling blood under her when she does get up, I wouldn't worry. IF there is alot of bright red blood then a vet call is in order.

Give her som warm molasses water...better yet, treat her as if she's had a full term delivery.
So sorry this is happening to you and your girl....she will likely be looking for her kids so be prepared for her calling for them.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

i really appreciate the help! yeah its not that much blood....but i was wondering if they still contract when they miscarrage because her tail is still up and i thought they lose ther ligamints in labor. and still hasnt passed the placenta and how would i know if theres any more aborted kids in her, sry for so many questions.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sometimes they will act like there are more and this could be due to not having any kids to care for. No, her ligs don't come back immediately. The aborted kids will come out...if she's contracting it's probably because the afterbirth is coming or she think there are more...i've seen it before. She will stop eventually when she figures out their are no kids coming.

Are you positive she hasn't passed the afterbirth? She very well could have eaten it. How long ago were these kids aborted? Have you been watching her the entire time since then?

I wouldn't start worrying at all. Keep an eye on her for the next couple of days. She should go back to normal within a couple days. Within the next couple days, if she seems sick, then you can start to worry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't ever be sorry for asking questions, we're here to help and support when we can. How far along was she? That is imperative to what you can expect from her with the miscarriage. The pushing she's doing is like Kylee said, she also could have eaten the afterbirth......have you been with her since she started to miscarry or did you find her?

Only kid loss I've dealt with was with my Binkey back in March...I just knew the kid was dead 3 days before she went into labor...there was no movement and a solid lump at the bottom of her belly, she delivered a stillborn buck with my help....2 days later she delivered a 5 inch mummified doe fetus, I figured that the doe died because of a hit by my herd queen, the surviving kid developed and grew to term, his death I feel was caused by entanglement of the dead twin as his cord was severed at the belly before birth.

She cleaned out just as she would have with a normal delivery...only thing different was I gave her Pen G injections for 10 days due to the delay in delivering the mummified fetus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others....watch her....if she starts acting off at all.... take her temp....she may have an infection....this will usually happen around 2 weeks after she aborted or kidded.... if she didn't pass all of it.... then should be started on antibiotics.... I am so sorry...for your loss...  :hug:


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

well she had another undeveloped dead kid today, but shes acting normal again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.... again... I am sorry for your loss....  that has to be so hard to see..... I am praying.. that she will be OK..... :hug: ray:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

So Sorry! :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry  I hope she is doing okay now? I'm sure she's upset. We just went through this a few weeks ago. One of our does wasn't due until Christmas, and she went into labor suddenly, without any warning. She was acting fine all day, looked fine, husband came home he and my oldest took them out in the woods to browse. Next thing they knew she had run back tot he barn yelling, and when they got up there she had already dropped a stillborn 

She was very upset for about 3-4 days, constantly calling out, looking for her baby  Her milk did come in, but not a full udder like you'd expect at a full term delivery. Her udder is shrinking, the discharge is gone as well as the swelling, and she's doing great.
So...hopefully the same will go for your doe.

BTW, we are pretty certain that she was bunted in the belly. She is at the bottom of the pecking order, and I think either my herd queen or 2nd in command hit her hard enough to kill the kid  Unfortunately this happens.


----------

